# solar golf car



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

WE are enjoying our quiet solar power golf car for getting around the homestead.
The addition of the solar panels and charger was relatively inexpensive. We use the car every day and have not had to put on a ac charger since the install except for times when I left it on.


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

trying again to post a picture
View attachment 7356


----------



## ace admirer (Oct 5, 2005)

really? the cart is used dailey, and charged by those three (what? 45 watt?) panels? on a non aligned tilt?

Left what on? the cart? it uses power when the key switch is in on but the electric motor not running? what voltage is the cart?

sorry for all the questions,,,,,


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

Yes daily run to the barn and backand forth and back and forth and a sunset cruise to check on fences, cows and hunt for rattle snakes. Not a lot of mileage.
Yes I left the key on.
Im bad with numbers I cant remember the wattage of panels Ill have to check the paperwork.

36v ezgo


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Awesome, i might attempt a different dump box but hey if it works!!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Yea i can see this working nicely as long as you dont drain the batteries all the way dead. The only problem I could see with this would be storing it. Where do you store it to be able to charge it? I have learned leaving it it the weather deteriorates the plastic quite a bit and makes it extremely fragile.

If you could create a low ceiling glass topped storage shed for it that wouldnt cut down the sunlight available would help but then again, i'm sure you can find new plastics pretty cheap.

Be careful with those foglights, they will drain your batteries quickly.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

As long as you do not take more out the batteries than these small panels will put back in---You will be good To Go! Looking at the size of the panels that would mean a limited amount of usage----But You can always plug it in to top the batteries off when needed.

Also you might need to get your golfcart checked because leaving the key on should have little to no draw off the batteries. I did have a micro switch on the gas peddle go bad and caused a relay to stay on, but it drawed such a small amount off the battery that it would have taken a VERY LOOOONG time to drain the batteries down.

If you do not have a volt meter hooked up I would suggest you get one so you can monitor the voltage on your batteries WHILE you are driving it so if they get weak you do not damage them allowing them to stay in a dis-charged state for long periods of time.


----------



## SolarGary (Sep 8, 2005)

Nice! 
Thanks

Gary


----------



## Alaska (Jun 16, 2012)

I just have an old multimeter hooked up until I find the voltmeter I like. The lights have been disconnected.


----------



## Fire-Man (Apr 30, 2005)

Alaska said:


> I just have an old multimeter hooked up until I find the voltmeter I like. The lights have been disconnected.


 Well as long as it does what You want and keeps your batteries full charged----You are good.


----------

